# New Power Supply



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I have begun construction of my own home made power supply

http://users.eastlink.ca/~brownscou...upply.html


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm guessing it's fan cooled and 10 amps! And it runs QSI sounds on regular DC! 

Looking good! 

Greg


----------



## Geoff G. (Apr 11, 2010)

Posted By NavyTech on 15 Apr 2010 04:48 PM 
I have begun construction of my own home made power supply

http://users.eastlink.ca/~brownscou...upply.html










I think this is how Steve Jobs and Bill gates got started.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

The MRC fan is very small and only 24vdc. I am replacing it with a larger 115v fan. All the wires will be replaced with longer better quality lines. Right now there is not much done other than the basic shape and layout but its a start. Eventually it will be part of a larger cabinet. I am trying to think of other ideas of indication lights or added controls that I can incorporate into the console. I do have the capability to add anything I want but sometimes keeping it simple is best. Then again where is the fun in that.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you put vent holes up near the top, maybe on the back side? I would think that hot air could get trapped in the top part of the box.. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a nice idea! You'll soon need to put switch indicators/controllers on it, I'm guessing


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

All these components will fit inside and will have some room for a few extra switches. 



I may place the switches in even though I will have nothing wired to it at the time. 



The throttle handle will be replaced at a later time as well. 









The control box is cooled with a 115v fan drawn in from the front and air pushed out the bottom. 

I did this too push any moisture out the bottom to prevent any water build up in the unit.
Later I will place a mesh protective screen over the fan hole for safety.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I managed to get all the re wiring done today and installed a much larger fan. I mounted the output terminals on the face of the box


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

For the most part I am finished with the power supply. I will make a few minor changes to seal it up a bit but other than that I managed to succeed in combining everything in one box and keeping everything safe for the kids.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Pretty much got it done now and it turned out great


----------



## tomplatten (Sep 12, 2008)

I have been using a Variac and separate transformer for years I also tapped the AC from the transformer for a bridge rectifier to run DC! Transformer is set to a 24 volt output!


----------

